# Single step at door



## Scott Dillow

I have an owner that would like to add a door between two spaces that are a step difference in height.  The building is existing B occupancy and the doorway is not required to be an accessible path.  Are landings required on both sides of the door at the same level? Must the step have a single handrail?  I recall IEBC permitting a single step with a warning strip but I can't seem to locate it.  Thanks.


----------



## Rick18071

2009 IBC
1008.1.5 Floor elevation.
There shall be a floor or landing on each side of a door. Such floor or landing shall be at the same elevation on each side of the door. Landings shall be level except for exterior landings, which are permitted to have a slope not to exceed 0.25 unit vertical in 12 units horizontal (2-percent slope).
Exceptions:
1. Doors serving individual dwelling units in Groups R-2 and R-3 where the following apply:
1.1. A door is permitted to open at the top step of an interior flight of stairs , provided the door does not swing over the top step.
1.2. Screen doors and storm doors are permitted to swing over stairs or landings.
2. Exterior doors as provided for in Section 1003.5, Exception 1, and Section 1020.2, which are not on an accessible route .
3. In Group R-3 occupancies not required to be Accessible units , Type A units or Type B units , the landing at an exterior doorway shall not be more than 73/4 inches (197 mm) below the top of the threshold, provided the door, other than an exterior storm or screen door, does not swing over the landing.
4. Variations in elevation due to differences in finish materials, but not more than 1/2 inch (12.7 mm).
5. Exterior decks, patios or balconies that are part of Type B dwelling units, have impervious surfaces and that are not more than 4 inches (102 mm) below the finished floor level of the adjacent interior space of the dwelling unit.
1008.1.6 Landings at doors.
Landings shall have a width not less than the width of the stairway or the door, whichever is greater. Doors in the fully open position shall not reduce a required dimension by more than 7 inches (178 mm). When a landing serves an occupant load of 50 or more, doors in any position shall not reduce the landing to less than one-half its required width. Landings shall have a length measured in the direction of travel of not less than 44 inches (1118 mm).
Exception: Landing length in the direction of travel in Groups R-3 and U and within individual units of Group R-2 need not exceed 36 inches (914 mm).


----------



## mtlogcabin

This will be an AHJ determination

1008 and 1003.5 are for "Means of Egress" so if this new door is for convenience and not part of the means or egress or an accessible route then 1008 and 1003.5 are not applicable for this modification and the AHJ may have some discretion. 

The issue I see is a trip and fall hazard with different floor levels while opening the door if the door does not swing out over the step down.
Perhaps a sliding door or have the door swing over the upper level would reduce the possibility of a trip and fall and be acceptable to the AHJ

[A] 104.10 Modifications.
Wherever there are practical difficulties involved in carrying out the provisions of this code, the building official shall have the authority to grant modifications for individual cases, upon application of the owner or owner’s representative, provided the building official shall first find that special individual reason makes the strict letter of this code impractical and the modification is in compliance with the intent and purpose of this code and that such modification does not lessen health, accessibility, life and fire safety, or structural requirements. The details of action granting modifications shall be recorded and entered in the files of the department of building safety.

1003.5 does allow an elevation of less than 12 inches to be steps in lieu of a ramp when not on an accessible route. If you do not install a door then there are no code issues. 

1003.5 Elevation change.
Where changes in elevation of less than 12 inches (305 mm) exist in the means of egress, sloped surfaces shall be used. Where the slope is greater than one unit vertical in 20 units horizontal (5-percent slope), ramps complying with Section 1010 shall be used. Where the difference in elevation is 6 inches (152 mm) or less, the ramp shall be equipped with either handrails or floor finish materials that contrast with adjacent floor finish materials.

Exceptions:

1.    A single step with a maximum riser height of 7 inches (178 mm) is permitted for buildings with occupancies in Groups F, H, R-2, R-3, S and U at exterior doors not required to be accessible by Chapter 11.

2.    A stair with a single riser or with two risers and a tread is permitted at locations not required to be accessible by Chapter 11, provided that the risers and treads comply with Section 1009.7, the minimum depth of the tread is 13 inches (330 mm) and at least one handrail complying with Section 1012 is provided within 30 inches (762 mm) of the centerline of the normal path of egress travel on the stair.


----------

